# Interested in moving to Portugal – Open relationship



## indika (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am a 24 years old guy who is willing to move to Portugal. Can someone assist me getting there please?...

I have 5 years of working experience as a Call Center Supervisor + Marketing Executive in a leading Telecommunication company with CIM - UK The Chartered Institute of Marketing - LEVEL 6 professional qualification

Thanks


----------



## Paulo in Porto (Dec 3, 2009)

Indika, if you move to the Porto area, I´d be happy to help you find a place to stay!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

There is a Premium account, if you want to advertise Paulo. You are giving a bad name to the Portuguese. Are you one of does who are illegal estate agents???
John999


----------



## Paulo in Porto (Dec 3, 2009)

Just trying to help; didn't mean no harm! And when I can afford it I will advertise.


----------

